
Side project creators, what payment service do you use to monetize your project? - vram22
E.g. Flattr, Patreon (I read the recent news about it), Gratipay (formerly Gittip), etc.?<p>Please mention pros and cons you see with any you use, also, what kind of side project do you use it&#x2F;them for (e.g. ebook, print book, app, SaaS, etc.).
======
makilan
We uses Paddle as our payment provider. We love it.

[https://www.paddle.com](https://www.paddle.com)

Pros: It has everything needed for subscription billing. UI looks awesome.

Cons: Your amount will be credited only once in a month. Other payment
providers offer weekly credit.

PS: Stripe is not available in my country.

~~~
vram22
Thanks, will check Paddle.

